# Recommend a Fuzz + Octave pedal



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Lately I've wanted to mess around with an octave up fuzz sounding type pedal. My go to fuzz is a Skreddy Lunar Module, I like it because I can get it to sound smooth and tight, clean fuzz basically, if that makes any sense. I'm interested in a simple, tight, octave up fuzz sound and in the bit of looking I've done it seems I'm getting the really messy velcro type sounds. Any ideas or recommendations from the folks around here?

Thanks,
Vadim


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I've had/made a bunch of different octave-up fuzzes over the years, and while the Tychobrahe Octavia has its charms, the Foxx Tone Machine (and its clone, the Danelectro French Toast) is the hands-down winner for most robust octave up. Wheher you like the fuzz is a whole other thing, but if you want an octave to always be there for you whenever you want it, the Tone Machine (and any 3rd party clones) is your friend.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice! Thanks.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I use the big muff through a micro POG.

lots of fun. you're welcome to try my rig if you want.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks for the offer, that would be great!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

And I have a Foxx Tone Machine clone you can try if you want to come to the west end.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yea I'd be up for that. I just checked out the Foxx, seems very nice.


----------



## Stevo (Apr 3, 2008)

I recommend a Fulltone Ultimate octave. It has the switchable octave on/off and a useful tone control. I also really like it because it cuts in live situations. Shoot me a PM if you'd like to come by and give it a whirl.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

All the edmontonions coming out of hiding.....


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

If I'm not mistaken, the Fulltone is essentially a tweaked Foxx. That's not a diss, just a note that if you like that sound, don't mind the package, and want to save on the cost, a French Toast will take you 90% of the way there. I'd offer to talk you through mods, but the French Toast uses surface mount parts, so mods would be VERY tricky.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I guess I'll chime in too. I use a Z-Vex Mastotron with a Whammy V in the first harmony mode. Works well for me. I used to have a Malekko Omicron Fuzz that was pretty awesome but opted for something a bit more robust.

E-TOWN Represent!



blam said:


> All the edmontonions coming out of hiding.....


----------



## neldom (Apr 29, 2009)

I highly recommend the Catalinbread Octapussy. 
In fact I recommend it so highly that I would be happy to borrow it from you if you purchase one.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I will gladly take you folks up on some of the offers, PM's sent!


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

I go on about this incessantly on here, but I would love to try a MXR Slash Octave Fuzz, if only to satisfy my curiosity.
-Mikey


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Great meeting you this weekend, Vadim.

very curious as to what you ended up going with.


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

I was thinking about getting octave/fuzz recently. Still trying to decide if I'd use it enough to justify using up the last spot on my pedalboard though. Still, a few more you might want to look at are:

*Dunlop Jimi Hendrix Octavio* - Jimi Hendrix styled octave/fuzz. FWIW I've seen several of these in pedal board galleries. It's a Dunlop, so you should be able to find one in a music store to try it before buying.
*MJM Roctavios* - Sounds really good and reasonably priced for a hand built pedal. 
*Fulltone Octafuzz* - Another reproduction of the Tycobrahe Octavia. You can turn the octave up sound off on this one and it can be used as a pretty decent fuzz. Sam Vilo does a good demo of this one on YouTube.
*Chicago Iron Octavia* - This one is said to be the most authentic reproduction of the original Tycobrahe unit. Pretty expensive though.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes, hanging out a bit, having a beer and getting the chance to try out gear was great! Thanks to blam and Stevo for opening their homes to me this weekend. The Muff with the POG sounded great, kept clarity with the minor chords, had that ballsy fuzz sound and it was nice to dial in the octaves individually. The thing that got me thinking this would work well is the fact that I already own a fuzz pedal I like but unfortunately it didn't sound the same. Lunar Module and the Big Muff are a little different in this case, still, if a deal on a POG came up I'd give it another try. Stevo had the Fulltone Ultimate Octave, it sounded good and it was nicely packed into one enclosure, which would be my preference. It was a bit messier on the chords but carried itself well on the lead parts. I especially liked the option to switch between fat and bright or switch the octave out altogether and use the fuzz on its own, great dark fuzz sounded nice through a Tele bridge. I just missed an opportunity to buy one of these on Kijiji Edmonton for $100. Still need to go and see Keto to try out the Foxx clone he built.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

the fulltone Ultimate octave is also almost half the price of my set-up. that might be a deal breaker/maker for you.

the muffs can be had for about 50$ used and used POGs are very hard to come by. a new Ultimate Octave is cheaper than a used POG & Muff.

Having said that, I've heard the POG is the best octave generator for tracking chords.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

If you have a fuzz that you like, it might make more sense to just go with a POG with it.
That way, you can have both the fuzz alone, or with the octave.

Of the two that I've tried so far, are a KO amps Ibanez Standard fuzz clone
Ibanez Standard Fuzz Clones - KO Amplifiers and Effects Pedals 
and the Quinnamps (Quinnpeds) Mantis, now called the Prophet.

The Ibanez Standard clone has a switch to turn the octave on/off and a tone switch.
The Mantis (Prophet) has a switch to change the tone also, a mid scoop to a full range tone.
As with most fuzz octavers, they are both more pronounced in the upper register and neither are great for chording,
more of a single note thing going on with both, chords can get a bit funky, but in an interesting way though.

I have a Flesh Eater incoming this week from Arcane Analog, this is a fuzz octave pedal too, so we'll see how that works out.


----------



## Stevo (Apr 3, 2008)

vadsy said:


> Yes, hanging out a bit, having a beer and getting the chance to try out gear was great! Thanks to blam and Stevo for opening their homes to me this weekend.


My pleasure! Nice to meet fellow gear nerds like myself, haha. Good luck with you search, octave fuzzes can be really player and rig specific so getting out there and trying a bunch is definitely the plan of attack.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Stevo said:


> My pleasure! Nice to meet fellow gear nerds like myself, haha. Good luck with you search, octave fuzzes can be really player and rig specific so getting out there and trying a bunch is definitely the plan of attack.


gear nerds such as ourselves are a rare breed in terms of physical existence. loads online, but not so many in the real world....


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

This is very true, I was surprised to find out you were not an apparition.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Bearfoot is also coming out with a four knob Candy Apple Fuzz.
It has the octave capabilities.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Vadim,


I stumbled upon an interesting quirk with the pog. 

I got a new fuzz today and I plugged it in before the pog, sounded nasty. Not thick and full.

I plugged it in after the pog and it sounds much better. I ended up keeping it before the pog anyways because the pog has a buffer that throws out my fuzz (germanium fuzz and buffers don't get along)

Anyways, I ended up moving all my dirt pedals after the fuzz and they all sound better that way in my opinion. That's the main reason I moved my muff as well. Before you came to check it out, I had it PRE-pog


----------



## neldom (Apr 29, 2009)

Definitely recommend having your octave first in the chain.
I've had multiple Whammy pedals they always operated much better first in the chain.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

There's the EQD Hoof Reaper too...

[video=youtube;w4ZLZavOAzA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4ZLZavOAzA[/video]


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Already mentioned but I noticed today that the updated version of the MJM Roctavios has a switch to choose between fuzz+octave or just fuzz.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

So far what I've tried has sounded good and I'll keep an eye out on the used market. I'm also going to hit up L&M this weekend to see if anything cool might be available. This is kind of a "I want to have some fun pedal" rather than needing it for a particular application so lot's of stuff might work. I know when I started looking through Youtube the first vids I checked out were either terrible quality or terrible fuzz.


----------



## Stevo (Apr 3, 2008)

The Whyte ave L&M had a used HBE UFO octave fuzz that was pretty cool, you might to check it out if they still have it.



vadsy said:


> So far what I've tried has sounded good and I'll keep an eye out on the used market. I'm also going to hit up L&M this weekend to see if anything cool might be available. This is kind of a "I want to have some fun pedal" rather than needing it for a particular application so lot's of stuff might work. I know when I started looking through Youtube the first vids I checked out were either terrible quality or terrible fuzz.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Will do, thanks. I was just at the southside one, total zoo, and now I'm on the west end looking at hardwood with the wife so I'll hit the north L&M and the Whyte Ave one on the way home. I should see if keto is home.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Just got home from Vegas and finally got a chance to try out a Slash Octave Fuzz there at Guitar Cente. Loved it and would have bought it, but I had spent all my Cash on something else first. Now it's DEFINITELY on my wish list. Great pedal!
-Mikey


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Tried a friend's Super Puzzle (made by Small Sound Big Sound) this week and was VERY impressed. So much so, I bought one and it's incoming.

Aside from being an excellent Super Fuzz clone, it has a separate switch to add or subtract the octave. Makes it incredibly versatile!


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

I've had a bunch of em' over the years, tastes change and they get dumped..........
Kinda' wish I still had the Mutron though, very warm pedal......mutron octave divider - Google Search
The MXR Bluebox is kinda cool.........MXR Blue Box - Google Search
The Voodoo Labs Proctavia sounds very "Band of Gypsie" like...voodoo labs proctavia - Google Search
I found the French Toast a bit to over the top for my taste, no definition in most combination settings.
FWIW
Cheers, d


----------

